# Programmas / Software >  Windows XP draiveri

## liene

Labvakar!
Jautājums tāds: Kādi draiveri ir obligāti jāinstalē, pēc datora pārinstalēšanas?
skaņa ir, video ir, bet kas vēl? Procesors vai tml?

Dators ir stacionārais ar Windows XP SP3. 

P.S. Pie device maneger nekas dzeltens nerādās.

Paldies.

----------


## JDat

Es parasti pēc logu uzlikšanas uzlieku sekojošo tieši tādā secībā:
Mātesplates draiveri.
Video draiveri.
LAN vai Wifi Draiveri.
Skaņa.
Kas vēl pietrūkst?

Ja logi paši saprata un winupdate draiveri salikti, tad ar to pietiek širpotreba variantā.
Parasti vecākai kastei draiveri jau ir iebūvēti logos.

----------


## liene

Vai ir svarīgi, lai mātes plates draiveris būtu up to date? Vai arī ja atpazīta ir, tad pietiek?

----------


## Isegrim

Ja visi dzelži ir pazīti un darbojas nevainojami, es parasti nekreņķējos. Bet neviens jau neliedz pameklēt jaunākus draiverus netā un jaunāko BIOS versiju tāpat.

----------


## wanderer

"mātes plates draiveris"
šitais trollis ir kaut kur redzēts jau.

btw, ja nemākam internātu, mēģinam everestu (tagad aida64), un meklējam atbildes uz jautājumiem.

btw, ja "nekas dzeltens nerādās", tad kur, sobstvenno, problēma?

----------


## wanderer

> jaunāko BIOS versiju tāpat.


 Ja "darbojas nevainojami", tad BIOSu aiztikt būtu pēdējais, ko vajadzētu darīt.

----------


## Slowmo

Nu ir nevis mātes plates draiveris bet gan drīzāk čipseta draiveris.
Ja ir jaunāka BIOSa versija, var palasīt, kas ir mainījies. Parasti jau atjauninājumus tā pat vien netaisa.

----------


## JDat

> Nu ir nevis mātes plates draiveris bet gan drīzāk čipseta draiveris.
> Ja ir jaunāka BIOSa versija, var palasīt, kas ir mainījies. Parasti jau atjauninājumus tā pat vien netaisa.


 Bet topikstarteris tak neprasīja BIOS pāršūšanas nianses... Tikai par draiveru instalēšanas nepieciešamību...

----------


## liene

Vēlviens jautājums par diska formatēšanu. 
windows ir tik traki nokāries, ka vairs pat nestartējas. tik knapi var redzēt, ka stratējoties vienā brīdī nozib zilais errora logs un atkal startēšanās sākas no jauna.
Cerēju, ka pārintalēšana varētu atdzīvināt to veco lūzni, bet nevaru ieboototies, jo nestrādā klaviatūra. Biosā tieku, uzliekt bootošanās prioritāti varu, bet kad eju tālāk, līdz vietai, kad parādās uzraksts "press any kay to...", neko nevaru izdarīt, jo klaviatūra nestrādā.
Klaviatūra ir USB, bet ir pāreja uz paraso, bet arī ar to nestrādā.
Vai ir kādas izredzes kautkā formatēt to disku?
Paldies.

----------


## ansius

Paskaties bios uzstādijumos, pie usb keyboard, un pamaini settingus piem uz legacy vai bios. kāda tev mātesplate / bios?

 Dažreiz ir tā ka līdz ko bios savu post ir pabeidzis, tā vairs nemenedžē usb klavu/peli -atstāj to OS, attiecīgi - nereaģē.

par formatēšanu, ja nokāries tad mans ieteikums ir nones partīciju un liec pa jaunu, ja aizdomas, ka pienesums gļukā ir iekš HDD tad arī full format.

----------


## liene

To datoru var vienkārši brutāli izslēgt ar pogu un kas arī veiksmīgi tika darīts.

----------


## Isegrim

Vai PS2 _dēlis_ ir deficīts?

----------


## wanderer

> Paskaties bios uzstādijumos, pie usb keyboard, un pamaini settingus piem uz legacy vai bios. kāda tev mātesplate / bios?


 kas tas tāds vēl? visbiežāk ir legacy vai native (award), vai arī disable/enable (ami), kas būtu līdzvērtīgi. No legacy kā reiz vajadzētu izvairīties.

bet vispār jau gūgles un internāti ir pilni gan ar šīs, gan citu izcili komplicētu pokisku MeGaPrObLeEmU risinājumiem... nevar formatēt disku, jo usb klaviere nestrādā... psc.

----------


## ansius

> kas tas tāds vēl? visbiežāk ir legacy vai native (award), vai arī disable/enable (ami), kas būtu līdzvērtīgi. No legacy kā reiz vajadzētu izvairīties. bet vispār jau gūgles un internāti ir pilni gan ar šīs, gan citu izcili komplicētu pokisku MeGaPrObLeEmU risinājumiem... nevar formatēt disku, jo usb klaviere nestrādā... psc.


 tā vien liekas ka tev kaut kas niez... *es nerunāju par legacy mode, kā pašam usb - 1.2Mbps*, bet gan par to vai *bios pārķer klaviatūras datus* un emulē klasiskas klaviatūras esamību vai pēc POST brutāli atstāj to OS, attiecīgi pirms draiveru ielādes tā nav pieejama. Šis parasti ir manīts zīmola datoros, kas sastāda lielu daļu second hand tirgū, jo tie iztirgoti uzņēmumu offisiem iepirktie datori.

otra lieta, ko diemžēl ne visiem pielec - nafig lietotājam būtu jāzin, kā remontēt datoru. Nav tev homo sovetikus laikmets kur gulēt zem mašīnas ir pašcieņas vingrinājums, to varēja darīt žigulim vai moskābelim, taču man šermuļus uzdzen ieraugot večuku, kas pērk mūsdienu mašīnas speciāli vienkāršas, lai nezaudētu pašcieņu jo neko nespēj jaunajās saremontēt. Manuprāt loģiska prasība ir auto īpašniekam spēja nomainīt riteni, spuldzīti, pieliet eļļu taču ne jau regulēt savērsumus - tam ir serviss, kas zin kā to darīt. Ok, ir cilvēku kategorija - zelta rokas, kam padodas viss kam ķeras klāt, taču tas nav attaisnojums tik un tā.

Ja nu cilvēks grib mēģināt - lai mēģina, es gan parasti šādās situācijās izvelku klasisku ps2 klavu, peli (man pat viena com pele glabājas, ja nu kas - ir reizes kad vajadzēja - vienai 90to gadu digitālās drukas mašīnai, iekšējās smadzenes bija MMX-200, ps2 porta nemaz nav) un miers. datus es gan parasti caur citu PC pārkopēju, un tad taisu pilno formatēšanu - pie reizes var noteikt vai ar HDD nav problēmas, jo bieži pie vainas zilajiem logiem ir sačakarēti faili (trešajā vietā pēc draiveru konflikta un RAM gļukiem) kas rodas nekorekti izslēdzot (arī turot pie nestabila špaņa bez ups), fiziski traumējot (klasika portatīvajos datoros). Otrs, ko es daru ir *vienmēr noņemu automatic restart pēc zilā loga*, lai klients var man pats pateikt, kas vismaz nogļukoja pēc koda, kas parādās, jo klients parasti nav spējīgs to cieni piespraust citur un to pašu sameklēt log /debug failos - jo ja to viņš spētu. mani pakalpojumi viņam nebūtu vajadzīgi  ::  par šo tēmu pudu sāls esmu apēdis (vairākus gadus nostrādāju IT, sākot jau ar 11. klasi skolu kurā mācījos apkalpoju, informātikas stundās klasesbiedri mācās, es savu darbu daru, skatos kurš idiots (skolotājs), ko ir sačakarējis, u.t.t.), un negribu vairāk - pārāk daudz negatīvisma, vienmēr esi vainīgs pie tā ka klients lohs, lameris, ieberzies (jo nopircis su) vai ar vienkārši līkiem pirkstiem.

sorre par offtopic, bet nu cerams ka domu uzķērāt...

vēl viena klasiska kļūda ko daudzi pieļauj, ja mēģini saprast kas ir saslēgts, sasprausts ne tā, ģļuko, u.t.t. tad kad meklē problēmu - *maini tikai vienu lietu* savādāk var stundām mocīties un nevar saprast, kas notiek. Par konfliktējošām ierīcēm, es daru tā ka atrauju pilnībā visu, kas nav vajadzīgs, lai ielādētos, un pa vienam sprauču klāt un skatos, kad parādās gļuks. tad atrauju paŗējo nost, apliek tikai pēdējā ierīce (karte), un tad spraužu atlikumu, tā nu var samērā ātri noteikt, kas ar ko kasās. Lai gan pēdējā laikā jaunajiem datoriem vairs nemanu šādas problēmas. tas ko zinu toč intel un via nevar likt kopā - bija man te gadījums, pietrūka sata porti - klients +/- kau ko rubī (pats kompi māk pārlikt, t.sk. raid0 cietņus uzlikt), pateicu lai karti nopērk - nopirka via. nu nestabils, gļuko. tā pati karte uz citiem kompjiem (ar ne intel čipsetu) strādā normāli, bet uz intel nop.

----------


## liene

Būtu mājās panemtu ps2 "dēli" un nekutinātu dažiem nervus.
Google neko gudrāku par mātes baterijas izraušanu man nepateicu, jo nemācēju paprasīt drošvien.
Pikaaaa  ::

----------


## wanderer

> tā vien liekas ka tev kaut kas niez...


 nu nepārdzīvo tik ļoti...  ::  es parasti nedodu padomus jomā, kurā nerubīju.

lai vai kā, piekrītu tam riebīgajam tekstam, kurš jau sākumā bija uz mēles: 


> nafig lietotājam būtu jāzin, kā remontēt datoru.

----------


## wanderer

> Būtu mājās panemtu ps2 "dēli" un nekutinātu dažiem nervus.


 nu jēziņ. aizstiep pie kāda meistara, lai visu pārbauda / sainstalē / izdara labi. Kaut vai pie manis.

izdarīšu labi, Tev patiks  ::

----------

